# Ivf abroad, scans and blood tests in Edinburgh or Glasgow?



## Mmc224 (Aug 27, 2016)

Has anyone done this before?  Did it work well?  Thinking of going abroad when I lose a bit more weight as could afford 2-3 cycles there for one in UK.  Really good feedback from the Czech clinics I've looked at.  I'm nearly 40 so limited time.  Just discovered my only tube is blocked during an hsg.


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi there
We did 6 treatment cycles in Spain but used GCRM for all pre and post appointments.  For the first 5 attempts we went to IVI Valencia, a clinic that GCRM had links with.  As a result we paid a fee that included all lining scans, arrangement of drugs, access to the counsellor (free session), hcg tests on OTD as well as review appointments.  We had to pay for extra like the endometrial scratch.

For our last attempt we went to a different clinic but still used GCRM as an outpatient. We had to "pay as we go" as it were and GCRM were not involved in arranging drugs and could not give any advice. However they were still a great support.  There were a few hugs and tears all round when we went for a scan at 7 weeks and heard a heartbeat!

Any specific questions, please just ask.
Turia x


----------

